# First tri Teens



## mayb_baby

How are you all?
Name?
Age?
How Far along are you?
Is this your first pregnancy?


----------



## mayb_baby

Name?Lorna
Age?19
How Far along are you?7weeks 2days
Is this your first pregnancy? 2nd 1st was a MC :cry:

Saw a hb yesterday:happydance:


----------



## youngmum2b

hi i'm goodish lool 

Name? caroline
Age? 18
How Far along are you? 12 wks
Is this your first pregnancy? 5th last 4 ended in MC :cry:


----------



## debsxhim

Helllo! I'm pretty good. 

Name:Deb
Age: 16
How far along: 5 weeks tomorrow
Is this your first pregnancy: Yup!


----------



## debsxhim

Deb **


----------



## Desi's_lost

How are you all? tryin to stay positive. bleh
Name? Desi/Desarae
Age? 18
How Far along are you? almost ten weeks
Is this your first pregnancy? first i know of. i wasnt on birth control

Deb - deb are my initials lol


----------



## Alicia2010

I'm good (Yay for getting through a bad 2 months of morning sickness!)
Name? Alicia
Age? 19
How Far along are you? about 12 weeks (dating scan tomorrow :)!)
Is this your first pregnancy? Yes :)


----------



## pansylove

Name? aymie :)
Age? 19
How Far along are you? doctor says 9wk+3 but my ticker says 9wk+ 1 ?? 
Is this your first pregnancy? yep

feeling SOOOO groggy!! nauseous and sleepy and rubbish. few more weeks of 1st-tri misery!


----------



## c4c

im not too bad jus very tired .xx

Name? Crystal-rose

Age? 19

How Far along are you? about 8 weeks

Is this your first pregnancy? yes


----------



## kirste1

How are you all? tired and achin!
Name? kirste.
Age?16.
How Far along are you? 30 weeks! :)
Is this your first pregnancy? yes :D 
X


----------



## azzii

Hii. Im super tired and sore, lol.

Name? Jazmine
Age? 19
How Far along are you? 26 weeks.
Is this your first pregnancy? Second pregnancy, first was MC.


----------



## vpeterman720

mayb_baby said:


> How are you all?
> Name?
> Age?
> How Far along are you?
> Is this your first pregnancy?

Name: Veronica
Age: 17
How far along? 6 weeks
Is this you first? No I had one other a little while ago that resulted in a miscarriage.


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

I Know it's a first tri thread.. 
and so i thought i'd pop in and just say i remember when i was in first tri - and in some ways i thought it was one of the hardest, cause you feel a bit poop, nobody knows yet, you can't get stuff, and the worst thing i thought was the constant worry of are they okay, and also thinking my due date was aggeeeeeees away...

but your due date isn't ages away.. i still feel like i'm about 10 weeks, it's gone amazingly quickly.. 
this helped me through first tri was my midwife saying "if you haveno really bad cramps where you can't walk, or bright red bleeding" then chances are nothings going wrong, little cramps are good, cause it's the uterus growing.. 
and the main thing is enjoy your pregnancy :happydance: 
i sound really stupid, but i thought i'd just say it, cause i remember being petrified the whole of first tri :(
xxxx


----------



## vpeterman720

Yea, I'm going insane hoping LO is okay! Thanks for posting!


----------



## c4c

same here i keep thinking something is going to go wrong xx


----------



## vpeterman720

Since this is the first tri thread I think I'll ask...

Has anyone else been so sick that they can't hold down food?!?!?!
Before I would just get really nauseous and not throw up and now its like no matter what I eat it comes up 5 minutes later. It's reallly annoying! So I was just wondering if anyone else is going through the same thing


----------



## Zebra Stars

vpeterman720 said:


> Since this is the first tri thread I think I'll ask...
> 
> Has anyone else been so sick that they can't hold down food?!?!?!
> Before I would just get really nauseous and not throw up and now its like no matter what I eat it comes up 5 minutes later. It's reallly annoying! So I was just wondering if anyone else is going through the same thing

im not in 1st tri, but its compleatly normal


----------



## c4c

yh at 6 weeks i was like that but nw i only get sick if i dont like it i just get really neasus (cant spell) i also get sick if i eat breakfast and then brush my teeth....xx


----------



## vpeterman720

Oh! the tooth paste is so bad! I wake up and throw up and go to brush my teeth but the toothpaste makes me nauseous!


----------



## c4c

iv been using sensydine (cant spell) toothpaste it helps a bit xx


----------



## vpeterman720

I'll try that. Thats a good idea.


----------



## c4c

yh u should caus it doesnt have that minty taste that makes you wanna heave ..xx


----------



## c4c

any one from north london go to
teen preggars from north london!!!!
xx


----------



## andrizzle

Name? andrea
Age? 17
How Far along are you? about a month i think
Is this your first pregnancy? yessss


how are all of you dealing with it?


----------



## Desi's_lost

day by day. i'm lucky that i dont have a lot of physical symptoms, but things are really changing. personally i find talking a lot helps. it keeps your mind off the worry and off of 'is the baby going to be okay'


----------



## vpeterman720

andrizzle said:


> Name? andrea
> Age? 17
> How Far along are you? about a month i think
> Is this your first pregnancy? yessss
> 
> 
> how are all of you dealing with it?

Hey welcome to BnB. I'm doing pretty well with it. Congrats on your pregnancy!


----------



## c4c

im doing ok with my pregnancy jus really bloated look 4 months gone when im only 8weeks lol feeling sick and very tired all the time tho, how about you..xx
oh and congrates..xx


----------



## debsxhim

I thought I was doing great, but I've been gettting random cramps that hurt really bad but only last five - ten seconds. I also have been going number 2 three times a day but always feel CONSTIPATED!!! Is it normal to feel like you have to take a poo constantly? lol. I've also been feeling kinda like a zombie, like my switch is on but I wanna be off.


----------



## mayb_baby

Ughh I'm getting cramps my stomach is sore due to constipation and gas. I was pooing a lot lately as well!
Nausea terrible at random points throughout the day and bloated tummy not great atm!
Along with the constant panty checking, so scared something will go wrong.

Oh an A Levels yeah me :(


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

hehe, i know it's so worrying, but you have no reason to worry, you'll be finee, just enjoy it, cause from here onwards it's always you and baba... so just be you for a little longerr..!! xxxxx


----------



## mayb_baby

thanks I hate reading first tri because of the poor, women that have to head back to ttc. I just am tring so hard not to worry after my MC 12weeks and il be calm xoxo


----------



## pansylove

i'm soooooooo tiiirrreeeeeeeddd zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Desi's_lost

me too! no matter how much sleep i get, and! a lot of the time i cant sleep past 8 or 9


----------



## c4c

debsxhim said:


> I thought I was doing great, but I've been gettting random cramps that hurt really bad but only last five - ten seconds. I also have been going number 2 three times a day but always feel CONSTIPATED!!! Is it normal to feel like you have to take a poo constantly? lol. I've also been feeling kinda like a zombie, like my switch is on but I wanna be off.

i was like that aswell always needing to poo but never couldbut now its better apart from the really nasty gas:sick: lol. also im still getting cramps do they feel like period pains caus i got reasured that they are normal but annoying lol..xx


----------



## c4c

tired and the word..lol i can never wake up, in lessons im always on the table falling asleep arrgg its soo annoying ..xx ssllllllllleeeeeeeeeeeepppppppp


----------



## Prinny

Hey, Im good thank you!
Name...Jasmine
Age..18years old
How Far along are you...Only 12 weeks & (4days)
Is this your first pregnancy Yes


----------



## debsxhim

Yeah. I wake up every morning with period like pains. I told my doctor that they get sharp and stab like sometimes and she says its probably nothing and just my body accommodating all the changes and stuff. I haven't been that tired, but I finally sleep through the night, but when I wake up the mornings I still feel like a zombie.


----------



## Zebra Stars

debsxhim said:


> Yeah. I wake up every morning with period like pains. I told my doctor that they get sharp and stab like sometimes and she says its probably nothing and just my body accommodating all the changes and stuff. I haven't been that tired, but I finally sleep through the night, but when I wake up the mornings I still feel like a zombie.

:haha::haha: be thankfull when u get to 20weeks it gets alot worse:haha:


----------



## pansylove

how is everyone? :)


----------



## mayb_baby

tired lol and I have no morning sicknes this really worries me! Im bloated symptoms come and go but Im worried! Super tired all day every day Xoxo


----------



## vpeterman720

OMG I took a 2 hour nap at my OH's house yesterday, another 3 hour nap at my house and still was exhauuuusted by 8:30!!


----------



## Pixxie

Name? Siobhan
Age? 19, 20 on the 24th :happydance:
How Far along are you? 9+1 :cloud9:
Is this your first pregnancy? Yes 

:wave: Hi everyone! x


----------



## Desi's_lost

mayb_baby said:


> tired lol and I have no morning sicknes this really worries me! Im bloated symptoms come and go but Im worried! Super tired all day every day Xoxo

thats exactly how i've been feeling so i think its normal. not everyone gets morning sickness. no one in my mothers family did and they've had a good few healthy babies.


----------



## cabaretmum2b

How are you all? I'm fine :D Although, according to my ticker, I should be drop-kicking you to New Jersey about now.

Name? Megan, but everyone calls me Meg :)

Age? 18, 17 when I fell pregnant 

How Far along are you? 27 weeks :D

Is this your first pregnancy? I had two suspected MCs before :( But this is my first lasting one.

Hi everybody!


----------



## xLuciax

Hi girls can I join!

How are you all?:- Fine thank you!

Name?:- Lucia!

Age?:- 20

How Far along are you?:- almost 5 weeks

Is this your first pregnancy?:- Yes!


----------



## xLuciax

Prinny said:


> Hey, Im good thank you!
> Name...Jasmine
> Age..18years old
> How Far along are you...Only 12 weeks & (4days)
> Is this your first pregnancy Yes

hey jasmine! ur further along than me but im from london too :-D


----------



## c4c

hi lucia were abouts in london u from xx


----------

